# So what's the deal with UK based peptide suppliers nowadays?



## g0hardorgohome (Jan 9, 2011)

Like the title says, I'm wondering what's the deal with UK based peptide suppliers today?

I've been thinking about losing my peptide virginity because they seem to be better option than AAS for me right now. I'm from Finland so ordering from the States is not possible because of customs policy.

I've been thinking about ordering from Peptidesuk or DRS-labs (known also as Topdotshop). I've also hearb about company called Purepeptides, anyone used them? Which one would you guys prefer? Prices seem dirt cheap in DRS-Labs, is it too good to be true? Is there some other reliable peptide suppliers in the UK?

Gonna probably do a test order of Melanotan 2 and if it's good, I'll order Mod-GRF and GHRP-2.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

I'd like to see some evidence that any of the UK suppliers are selling decent peptides..

I'm convinced that DRS sell Chinese sourced peps...

Peptides UK id like to see some lab tests for purity, like SRC had done over on dats board..

Sorry I know none of that really helps you...


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

g0hardorgohome said:


> Like the title says, I'm wondering what's the deal with UK based peptide suppliers today?
> 
> I've been thinking about losing my peptide virginity because they seem to be better option than AAS for me right now. I'm from Finland so ordering from the States is not possible because of customs policy.
> 
> ...


Personally use PeptidesUK myself. Good peps imo, and great service.



Goldigger said:


> I'd like to see some evidence that any of the UK suppliers are selling decent peptides..
> 
> I'm convinced that DRS sell Chinese sourced peps...
> 
> ...


I'm with you on that one, how much do those tests cost? Although I did see a thread on the popular review site where PeptidesUK's peps were tested. Can't link but if you want I'll PM you the link.


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

You do realise even though it says USA peptides there not actually made in USA?


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

ErgoPep get slating because of the tests ages ago on their follistatin..but recent tests on their Lr3 etc come back and show just how good they are...this is what PHil says about USA made..as he offers both, and would have no reason to say this as people would then question well why advertise as USA made then..

" I know you guys preach honesty.......so I will be honest.....THERE IS NO PEPITDES MADE HERE IN THE USA. THEY ARE ALL FROM CHINA......now, the USA peptides are imported from china. There is no crap from China except if you do not buy from a GMP lab. We have always bought from a GMP lab......so ours is GMP Produced. I purchase some here in USA from a company.........well, it is shipped in from China. So there is no USA made............its USA sold. Lets keep it real and honest here........no more mis information. All the USA peptides are CHINESE made. Everyone selling USA made peptides are all from CHINA.......is it a selling point yes..........do people want to see USA Made yes........Ergopep bought from a USA supplier............but our Chinese supplier is just as good and the USA supplier buys from a factory right next to our Chinese supplier. Pay more for USA or less for Chinese but its the same product........EXACTLY. SO...Ergopep will not lie......we will purchase from both suppliers to bring the lowest prices to the market at the highest quality GMP lab produced. Some people fall for the USA made so we will supply what you want.......just remember what it is."

I've used GHRP, Melanotan and Mod-grf from ErgoPep and PeptidesUK...to me, there is no difference at all.

I feel like the ergo pep ones hit me more...but cant complain with either


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Jan 9, 2011)

Goldigger said:


> I'd like to see some evidence that any of the UK suppliers are selling decent peptides..
> 
> I'm convinced that DRS sell Chinese sourced peps...
> 
> ...





dusher said:


> Personally use PeptidesUK myself. Good peps imo, and great service.
> 
> I'm with you on that one, how much do those tests cost? Although I did see a thread on the popular review site where PeptidesUK's peps were tested. Can't link but if you want I'll PM you the link.


I'd be grateful for that link!

I think I'm leaning towards PeptidesUK even though it seems that I can't go wrong with other options either.. Gonna place order tomorrow. I'm excited, hopefully customs don't seize my package


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Got to be close to that time of year where propeptides have a blowout sale surely. Usually around Easter and their prices are stupidly cheap


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

m575 said:


> Got to be close to that time of year where propeptides have a blowout sale surely. Usually around Easter and their prices are stupidly cheap


They just had one last week..


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Jan 9, 2011)

And Propeptides is not UK based, is it?


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Goldigger said:


> They just had one last week..


Oops lol


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

g0hardorgohome said:


> And Propeptides is not UK based, is it?


No mate didn't read the first post properly. Ignore me lol


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Jan 9, 2011)

Anyone heard about labpeptides.co.uk? They even have a facebook page..

PeptidesUK and DRS-Labs are both sold out of MT2 and other UK-based suppliers excluding labpeptides doesn't seem to be selling it at all..


----------



## Love2DL (Aug 29, 2012)

I'd be inclined to agree with uk1989 regarding most peps coming from China, and of good quality. Although its not unrealistic to believe that some sites do stock US made peps but at the end if the day it's not about where they come from but the quality so if you feel effects from PeptidesUK, ergo labs etc then IMO you should use them, rather than worrying about country of origin or price. I've personally only tried PeptidesUK which get great reviews on ER and I've found to work just fine.

Dusher recommended them to me, cheers fella!


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

SSo3 said:


> I'd be inclined to agree with uk1989 regarding most peps coming from China, and of good quality. Although its not unrealistic to believe that some sites do stock US made peps but at the end if the day it's not about where they come from but the quality so if you feel effects from PeptidesUK, ergo labs etc then IMO you should use them, rather than worrying about country of origin or price. I've personally only tried PeptidesUK which get great reviews on ER and I've found to work just fine.
> 
> Dusher recommended them to me, cheers fella!


No worries mate! Ive tried a load of company's mate, found their peps to work well for me within my budget. Always nice to receive your package the day after you order too.

Sure they have been making me stronger lately too, hitting PB's most weeks. Anyone else get that from peps?


----------



## Anthony Robert (Oct 24, 2014)

i use

http://www.nucleus-resear.ch

never had a problem, parcel went missing once in post they replaced, then the original showed up !


----------

